# Feeding



## greentriple (Oct 25, 2007)

I would like to see information on what is being fed and how much and how often based on age and size.

I've read about people feeding 24-27" tegus 3 hoppers 3xWeek. Others feed the turkey mix everyday with treats on the weekends. 

Let's get a section started on diet.


----------



## Dragon_girl (Nov 18, 2007)

whats a hopper?

well i dont got a tegu but i got a beardie
and he gets 50 crickets twice a wk and he will be 2 in feb and he is 18inches. oh and when i get money imma order him 1000 crix so he can have crick every other day to fatten him up and super worms hte other days.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 18, 2007)

greentriple said:


> I would like to see information on what is being fed and how much and how often based on age and size.
> 
> I've read about people feeding 24-27" tegus 3 hoppers 3xWeek. Others feed the turkey mix everyday with treats on the weekends.
> 
> Let's get a section started on diet.


I'll second that!!   :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm feeding our 26" (2) hoppers every other day with some Tegu Bites, fruit & veggies. Tilapia is mixed in one day a week. They've all slowed down so I sometimes stretch it to 3 days lately.


----------

